# Royal Naval Chums



## david freeman

Now then you budding seafarers in the uniform of THE RN, in all this corona virus speak, and what did you do daddy in the war?
Besides defend the 7 seas, and the freedom to trade/travel on them.
I wish to ask politely have you commissioned some narrow boats, or barges to trade under authority on the UK Rivers and canal system?? and aid not police the waterways.
Giggle giggle I trust you are not offended, I just wish to keep you in mind while this world of ours is being turned upside down by this virus attack, and you all on active service are having to serve in foreign waters, away from your loved ones.


----------

